# Gunny Sacks??



## kellyf (Jun 1, 2009)

I am looking for a holster for a very specific purpose - not for day-to-day concealed carry, but just to be able to carry a pistol to the range and back. I have been using a bag, but would like to have the flexibility to do a few errands going to or coming from the range. If I need to run in a store, I don't like to carry a bag with me and I especially don't like the idea of leaving it locked in the car (if that is even a legal thing to do).

All that being said, I have seen advertisements for DeSantis Gunny Sacks, which seem to suit my purposes nicely. Does anyone have any experience with them or comments about them?

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I don't like to carry a bag with me and I especially don't like the idea of leaving it locked in the car (if that is even a legal thing to do).


Depends on where you are...

This?: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=170899

If it doesn't look out of place where you are and you would be comfortable wearing it...it would draw attention around here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kellyf said:


> I am looking for a holster...to carry a pistol to the range and back...


Does your state require you to have a concealed-weapon license? You probably would need one, to carry a pistol (even unloaded) in the way you've described.



kellyf said:


> ...I have seen advertisements for DeSantis Gunny Sacks, which seem to suit my purposes nicely. Does anyone have any experience with them or comments about them?...


I have used the DeSantis Gunny Sack. It works pretty well, but I think not well enough for useful concealed carry. It'd be fine for mere transportation, though.
I find that, within a pouch, the safety-levers of my 1911s get wiped to "off" on occasion, requiring me to make frequent checks. This is, at best, inconvenient. However, if your pistol is a DAO, the Gunny Sack ought to work well for you.
Presentation from a pouch is (relatively) slow and a little awkward. Carrying the pouch comfortably makes cross-draw your better option, and I object to that (as a personal opinion).
Most pistol pouches, the Gunny Sack included, are well-known to be pistol pouches, which defeats their purpose to some extent. Also, anybody walking up behind you with a knife can snatch most pistol pouches right off of your body, and that includes the Gunny Sack.


----------

